# Decoder for kato SD40-2



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

I good friend of mine has just made the jump to dcc. He needs to install a decoder for his kato SD40-2 with ditch lights. I am trying to help him figure what his options are, for he is for the most part computer illiterate. I am sorry if this was covered in other posts, I did a search and did not find to much info. Here is what the information that I have so far. For a mobile decoder only option I know that digitrax DH165K1 will work for his loco. For a combination mobile/sound decoder I know that MRC 1802 will also work. My question is as follows.
Are these two decoders his only options? Does anyone know of other decoders that will work for this loco? Once again it is for Kato Sd40-2 with ditch lights in HO.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Top of the line sound decoder would be a Soundtraxx Tsunami sound decoder #828063
Give me a shout if you need more info! and I sell them cheaper than anyone!
Avoid MRC decoders at all cost, they are very problematic!
Digitrax is a good DCC decoder.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

For a silent decoder,my personal choice would be the TCS DP2X or the Soundtrax 852001.These are eight pin decoders,plug & play types.Simply remove the DC plug and plug it in,that simple.

For sound,the MRC decoder is neither his only nor his best choice.My choice is a Soundtraxx KT1000,more pricey but worthed it in quality and optional configurations.Then many have high opinions about Locksound but I can't comment,I haven't tried any.Sean (NIMT,on this forum) can supply you at a very competitive price.


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Top of the line sound decoder would be a Soundtraxx Tsunami sound decoder #828063
> Give me a shout if you need more info! and I sell them cheaper than anyone!
> Avoid MRC decoders at all cost, they are very problematic!
> Digitrax is a good DCC decoder.


It states that decoder #828063 is for a Kato SD45 will it work for the kato SD40-2 mid, as far as the ditch lights. I took a look at his SD40-2 and it appears to have the ditch light mounted to the light board with a clear plastic tube mounted on the inside of the body shell that directs the light to the ditch location. Will the above stated decoder work? What modifications will need to be done to make the ditch lights opperable?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is indeed an SD45 decoder that goes in the SD40 Mid.It reqires two LED's installed for the ditch lights and the decoder is ready for them.It's a minor mod that Sean can do for you if you wish.If you want to do it yourself,the Soundtraxx website has a full page explaining how to do it.Soundtraxx doesn't do it automatically because the SD45 has no ditch lights.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brakeman Jake nailed it!

I can do the alter or just send you the right parts to do it yourself!


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Brakeman Jake nailed it!
> 
> I can do the alter or just send you the right parts to do it yourself!


Thanks for the response nimt and brakeman. I tried to get him to go that route but money is a little tight right now. He will go that route in the near future, but for now we installed the dh165k1 decoder just to get him going temporary ( being that it is his only loco) I installed it for him a ran into a couple of problems, hopefully you guys can shed some light on these issues. After I installed the decoder and tested it the direction of the loco was reversed. Is this normal for this type of install? To correct this issue I programed cv29 to a value of 23 to switch motor direction. I also programed cv33 to a value of 2 and cv34 to a value of 1 to reverse the lighting sequence. I can't for the life of me, get the ditch lights to function. When I press function 2 the right ditch light stays on and I have to hold function 1 to get the left ditch light to stay on. I can't get it to flash. When I program cv35 to 106 and cv36 to 107 the ditch lights don't work at all. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First thing I would do is swap the motor leads around, the programing gets really screwy when the leads are backwards, also check that the decoder is in the right way and that right power pickup (red) is going to the right and left power picup (black) to the left.

You can not use function 2 for any lighting you need to re-map the lights to function 3, 4 or 5, 6. (CV#'s listed for 3,4 ) 
I assume your using function out puts 1 and 2 for the ditch lights.
I would also need the engine # in order to give you exact CV #'s
The CV I'm giving are from starting point (reset the decoder).
These are also with out the motor lead swap, if you do that ask and I'll give you new #'s.
All CV not stated stay factory default.
CV29, 23 CV33, 2 CV34, 1 CV35, 0 CV36, 0 CV37, 4 CV38, 1
CV39, 2 CV40, 4 CV49, 0 CV50, 16
These two could work eith way, because of the revered motor leads
CV51, 10 CV52, 11 OR CV51, 26 CV52, 27


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> First thing I would do is swap the motor leads around, the programing gets really screwy when the leads are backwards, also check that the decoder is in the right way and that right power pickup (red) is going to the right and left power picup (black) to the left.
> 
> You can not use function 2 for any lighting you need to re-map the lights to function 3, 4 or 5, 6. (CV#'s listed for 3,4 )
> I assume your using function out puts 1 and 2 for the ditch lights.
> ...




Thanks for the info nimt. I will try the above stated cv values when I get home tonight. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> First thing I would do is swap the motor leads around, the programing gets really screwy when the leads are backwards, also check that the decoder is in the right way and that right power pickup (red) is going to the right and left power picup (black) to the left.
> 
> You can not use function 2 for any lighting you need to re-map the lights to function 3, 4 or 5, 6. (CV#'s listed for 3,4 )
> I assume your using function out puts 1 and 2 for the ditch lights.
> ...


Ok here is what I got. I programed the above stated cv values, when I programed cv51, 10 and cv52, 11 no ditch lights were operable. When I programed cv51, 26 and cv52, 27 the ditch lights worked on function 3 and 4, but they remain in alternating flashing and I can't get them to stay on constant.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When you programed cv51, 10 and cv52, 11 
Did you try with f3 on and f4 on push f2?
When CV programed cv51, 26 and cv52, 27
Did f3 and f4 turn them on and off?
Did f2 make them flash?


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> When you programed cv51, 10 and cv52, 11
> Did you try with f3 on and f4 on push f2?
> When CV programed cv51, 26 and cv52, 27
> Did f3 and f4 turn them on and off?
> Did f2 make them flash?


when i programmed cv51, 10 and cv52, 11 none of the funtion buttons turned on the ditch lights. when i programmed cv51, 26 and cv52, 27 function f3 and f4 turned on the ditch lights but they were flashing and none of the function buttons would make them stop flashing. i just noticed another problem. when i program the 4 digit address the motor rotation resorts to backwards rotation. When i go back and program cv29, 23 the loco resorts back to 2 digit address.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your going to have to reverse the motor leads or flip the motor.
You will keep getting ODD programming without doing it.

Programming the CV's is hard enough without adding in the unstable variable of reverse rotation.

Note: CV 29 need to be change to ?? in order for 4 digit addressing to become active and for the motor direction to be reversed.


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Your going to have to reverse the motor leads or flip the motor.
> You will keep getting ODD programming without doing it.
> 
> Programming the CV's is hard enough without adding in the unstable variable of reverse rotation.
> ...


Yeah, I think it is the dh165k1 that is giving me the problem. I looked at the motor leads and it is correct. I'd hate to swap motor leads especially when the loco is not mine's. when the next guy/other than me, works on it or changes a decoder the first thig he will ask is who installed that decoder? He wired the motor leads wrong, he didn't have a clue what he was doing. I think I will talk my friend into picking up a soundtraxx. I appreciate all the help. Thank you nimit.


----------

